# Emailversand an Freenet und Kabelmail



## Murphy (12. Sep. 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Erstmal muss ich Sagen das  ISPConfig ein Super script ist. 

Jetzt zu meinem E-Mail Problem. Ich habe mehrere IP Adressen auf dem Root.
unsere Domain ts3-voice.eu zeigt auf 176.57.128.176
laut MX Tools: PTR	176.57.128.176	ts3voice.ts3-voice.eu	24 hrs
Auch alles OK.  

Der Versand an T-Online Adressen konnte damit gelöst werden das wir den Eintrag haben setzen lassen vom Hoster für unsere IP.
Nun kommen die Mails aber weiterhin zurück mit folgender Meldung:

550 inconsistent or no DNS PTR record for 176.57.128.197 (see RFC 1912 2.1) (in reply to RCPT TO command)

Nun habe ich überlegt die Domain liegt auf 176.57.128.176
Die Mails gehen aber über die 176.57.128.197 Heraus. Wo ich auch den PTR Eintrag habe setzen lassen.

Ist das die Lösung? der SMTP Server muss auf die 176.57.128.176?
Versucht habe ich es bereits mit smtp_bind_address = 176.57.128.176

Das führt dazu das nichts mehr funktioniert.
Logs: amavis[21419]: (!)DENIED ACCESS from IP 176.57.128.176, policy bank ''
Ok Ich einmal amavis abgeschaltet, dann kommt:

postfix/smtp[22591]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
postfix/smtp[22591]: 18FDF1104001: to=<info@ts3-voice.eu>, relay=none, delay=0.13, delays=0.12/0/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)

Wo ist mein Denkfehler?


----------



## magenbrot (12. Sep. 2013)

DNS-Änderungen sind nicht sofort aktiv. Je nach TTL (Time to live) wird der alte Eintrag noch auf den Resolvern gecached.

mit smtp_bind_address bindest du den Postfix logischerweise an diese IP.

Amavis nimmt aber per default nur von localhost an, willst du das ändern brauchst du sowas in deiner Amavisconfig /etc/amavis/conf.d/50-user:

```
@inet_acl = qw(127.0.0.1 ::1 176.57.128.176);
```


----------



## Murphy (13. Sep. 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Der Server läuft nun auf der richtigen IP.
Leider ändert es nichts an meinem Versandproblem

Sep 13 01:15:16 TS3-Voice postfix/smtp[18444]: 84A111104445: to=<*******@kabelmail.de>, relay=relay.kabelmail.de[194.25.41.11]:25, delay=0.11, delays=0.04/0.01/0.04/0.02, dsn=4.1.8, status=deferred (host relay.kabelmail.de[194.25.41.11] said: 451 4.1.8 Possibly forged hostname for 176.57.128.176 (in reply to RCPT TO command))

Die RDNS FQDN Einträge habe ich am 03.08 Setzen lassen durch unseren Hoster.


----------



## Till (13. Sep. 2013)

Check Deine Domain mal mit:

MX Lookup Tool - Check your DNS MX Records online - MxToolbox

und

intoDNS: checks DNS and mail servers health


----------



## Le-Seaw (26. Nov. 2013)

Hallo,

habe das selbe Problem mit Kabelmail.

Alle anderen Domains gehen.
Test von den Links auch gemacht und alles okay.
Wo kann man noch suchen??


----------

